# Mopping or Spritzing



## cook1536 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use a rope style mop on my smokes, I have a hard time trying to clean it after uses. Is it better to spritz with a squirt bottle or to mop? Is there advantages to mopping versus spritzing? Just a small thing but I know it makes a big difference.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 7, 2008)

No, no difference at all, spritzing is less of a mess and less likely to ruin your bark if that's what your after....


----------



## glued2it (Jan 7, 2008)

They have a new mop now that has small linked chain instead of the rope.

It doesn't suck up so much sauce and is easy to clean.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn Jeremy, i thought that was a back scratcher!!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## geek with fire (Jan 7, 2008)

I use both processes, mop and spritz.  I spritz when I can, but thick liquids like EVOO doesn't spritz well, so those kinds of things I mop.  

My inlaws got me a silicone mop that has wide flat strips.  The strips have holes in them so you can get it loaded up.  Not as efficient as a true rope mop, but very easy to clean.

Also, on my rope mops, I drill a hole in center axis of the handle and press a 1/4" bolt with the head cut off.  When I'm done smokin for the day, I fill a bucket with soap water and spin the mop with a cordless drill.  Cleans pretty easy, but hard on the mop....they don't last long this way.  But when you get it clean, keep running the drill until the mop is mostly dry.  I think this goes without saying, but make sure you are outside....and away from any object you don't mind being painted with q-sauce.


----------



## rip (Jan 7, 2008)

I never spritz don't care for it, I always mop with the leftover injection and maybe add some sauce to it. Works for me and everyone so far likes what I smoke.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 7, 2008)

i spritz........i am always afraid that mopping mite rub some of the rub off.......summin like bbq bubba was talking about.........

like my chicken i did yesterday.........sweet spot rub on it...........didn't check the spritz bottle spray type........it was a stream........and it washed some of the rub off........one hour into the smoke..........

so i just spritz

jmt2w


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 7, 2008)

I spirtz during the smoke, but that last hour I use a mop for sauce if I use any.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 7, 2008)

i guess i shoulda said......when doing chicken quartlers i watch how i sprayed it


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 7, 2008)

I usually wait until it hits around 140-145 before i spray... seems to leave the bark alone... and i like some bark!  if i plan on moppin' i wait til the last hour or so.... depending on what i'm cookin' and temp.... and i mop lightly... with those silicone light brush mop things....


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 7, 2008)

I always spray/spritz. Only time I dont spray is when apply a light coat of sauce to my ribs at the end.


----------



## goat (Jan 7, 2008)

I am mostly a mopper.


----------

